# Come out, come out!! Are you or were you a lurker on MUT?



## Kathy (Jul 5, 2007)

Just wonderin' if anyone else was a lurker in the beginning on mut. I was for somewhere around 6 months! LOL... I signed up to get the newsletter and I would come on when I saw something in there that interested me. But, I never posted. Then, one day, for whatever reason, I just started posting and became your typical mut junkie. I guess I was a little intimidated by all the people with thousands of posts and I didn't think I really had much help to give. I finally got brave and jumped in!

So...what's your story? and if you're still lurking, here's your chance to come out!! We don't bite!


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 5, 2007)

i started posting right away, because i think you needed like 10 posts to see links... and i was dying to see some of the links. Then it was 50 to send private message... then 800 to see videos. Did I miss anything? Here they give you incentive to post.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 5, 2007)

i joined. then a week after i joined i actually came on and starting posting because i was completely alone from the moving i didnt know anybody.

I didn't lurk too much.


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 5, 2007)

Guilty of Lurkage.

Also found guilty in posting so I could view links

Repeat offender of prior offence : I posted so I could PM people.

Now i am aiddcited!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 5, 2007)

i started posting too i think coz i realise i cant see much here without getting lots of posts!


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 5, 2007)

what incentives do we have after video access? lol! elite club? it will be nice to make it there. that will take me a long time though.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 5, 2007)

I didnt really lurk, but I was kinda nervous about being the noob. I felt a little out of place whenever I posted something.


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didnt really lurk, but I was kinda nervous about being the noob. I felt a little out of place whenever I posted something. lol i know what you mean by that... I have over 650 posts and i still feel out of place when i post!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 5, 2007)

I signed up but then never really went on much for months and then I started posting a lot more.


----------



## TylerD (Jul 5, 2007)

Never was.... When I go to a site I join immediately


----------



## Lauren (Jul 5, 2007)

I lurked here for a little bit but I did have the incentive to start posting right away because of the post requirement for different stuff, I think that helps a lot!


----------



## princessmich (Jul 5, 2007)

I accidentally found MUT while searching for some Makeupt Tutorials and I started to post shortly thereafter and soon became an addict...LOL


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 5, 2007)

I was lurking since 2005 - I remember, haha. So I was well familiar with some of the older members on here



.

It took well over a year for me to finally sign up.

What possessed me to finally join was they added new features where you couldnt see pictures or certain threads without having a certain amount of post counts. So I figured, meh why not.

It has taken time to open up on here tho. This place really is my savior during the bad times I had going on months back, as odd as that sounds.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 5, 2007)

i lurked for a few weeks, i didnt plan on posting but i too wanted to see links and i remember being like ughhhhhh 10 posts so much LOL

and now look at me. but really i saw the MMU thread and got my frist posts there. those girls made me HAVE to try it and I remember my first threads there asking what colors I should buy and what brands. Was only 5 months ago and now I feel like a pretty good person to help others on MMU woo. And I do, and always think of my first post. It sucks being new, LOL!

For my first like month I only spent it in the MMU forum then i ventured out and now I spend most my time here and in the fashion thread. I still go there but not near as much.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 5, 2007)

I lurked for about a day. I was looking for a board to talk about make-up and was very happy I found this one.


----------



## Karren (Jul 5, 2007)

I've only been here a month or so... But I found MUP while searching for makeup tips, signed up and posted a few times on my first day here.. And I have to say you girls are fantastic!! Love the attitude here... Always upbeat!! I'm on a few other forums but this is the best!!

Love Karren


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 5, 2007)

Im still a lurker on MUA after like 4 yrs. LOL For MUT i posted the same night i joined because it was just a friendly place.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 5, 2007)

I lurked for about 5 minutes, LOL. I loved this place as soon as I found it and wanted to be a member so much!

Then the 10 posts to see links/pics hooked me in, then video access.. LOL.

I was addicted almost immediately. Like Mindy, I started in the makeup thread, then moved into the sex and advice threads, and NOW my favourite threads are

general/off topic

makeup

fashion

advice

sex

jokes

I pretty much visit all the threads if there is an interesting topic going


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I lurked for about two weeks. The MuT forums seemed so big, I was a little intimidated at the time. lol!


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 5, 2007)

crazy as it sounds..................I lurke more now than I did back then


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 5, 2007)

i lurk off and on. i usually just read the makeup stuff and post on other topics because i consdier myself a novice as far as makeup goes. Since I'm just average and not a cosmotologist I felt/did feel like I might have very little to offer. I've gotten better about knowing what to do wtih my MU and other things this site really has helped!

i will say this: after i joined this group i began getting compliments on my makeup and i hadn't gotten as many before. see I began buying brushes for my makeup, my lipsticks, and not using those little spngey things as much, etc. i take longer to get readya nd i only have a few different makeup looks, i'm nice but not yet daring or versitile in my makeup styles. I do sometimes forget about the site for a few weeks or even months but i always come back.

THANKS MUT!

Digression: I found this site shortly after I just begun posting and reading here.

oh and i have had a few complaints about how this site I'm about to suggest is run and shows its products, but you get free shipping with 25 dollar purchase and they do have good products, prompt delivery. it's still awesome! um its called buymebeauty.

try

Buy Revlon, Maybelline, Loreal cosmetics at the best online make up product store

it's cheaper than the store or the pharmacy but not like MAC or anything. They DO have some nicer name brands. lots of sales!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 5, 2007)

I started posting right away and loved it. I love an active board. There is always so much to talk about here it is great. And everyone was so welcoming.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 5, 2007)

i've registered in february last year, but only begun posting in may, i think




. i was intimidated and didn't think i could offer much advice. then one day i started posting, and here i am now


----------



## vtmom (Jul 5, 2007)

I lurked



and am still quite the newbie. Maybe this is a good time to ask a stupid question



: how do you get to the mood indicators?





I love the smilies though, can you tell??


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeap... and I still lurk around; it's only now that I have time to post.


----------



## Solimar (Jul 5, 2007)

I have always been a lurker. I usually lurk rather than post which is weird. I feel so out of place though!


----------



## Nox (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif crazy as it sounds..................I lurke more now than I did back then









Same! ^^
Although, at the beginning when I happened upon this site, I joined, and started posting right away...'cuz that's just how I am. Never been one to keep quiet!


----------



## Kathy (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vtmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I lurked



and am still quite the newbie. Maybe this is a good time to ask a stupid question



: how do you get to the mood indicators?




I love the smilies though, can you tell??

Go to this page ......https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ On the right you should see "My Mood", just click on that and you'll get a drop down menu with all the different moods. hth


----------



## vtmom (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, it helps a lot - thank you!


----------



## dcole710 (Jul 5, 2007)

I lurked for about 3 days before signing up.I couldn't resist this place was just too awesome! I am still a lurker because I hate posting when I don't really have anything to say and I hate butting in on conversations. The past few weeks I have been a SERIOUS lurker, it seems like MuT has changed so much just in the little time I've been here...I really have no idea how I have as many posts as I do!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 5, 2007)

I lurked for about a week and then I just introduced myself in the User Intro. and went from there. Yeah, this is a great place! I love it!


----------



## ivette (Jul 5, 2007)

i was lurking in the beginniing, until i realized how much fun it was to post


----------



## coco-nut (Jul 6, 2007)

I lurked for about 5 months. I was a bit reluctant to join in coz I thought I was too old and I thought it is meant only for people who work in makeup industry. I love doing my own makeup. Oh btw, I am 37, turning 38 in sept.


----------



## chocobon (Jul 6, 2007)

I lurked for about a couple of days but then I started posting!!


----------



## semantje (Jul 6, 2007)

didnt really lurk, started to post right away actually to get acces to most of the things!! i did my happy dance when i was able to watch the video tuts


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 6, 2007)

I lurked for a week or two when I first found this site. I still tend to lurk quite a bit, not sure why though.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 7, 2007)

I lurked for a couple weeks before I posted. I, like some of the other girls stated, was not sure about posting. I didn't know if I had anything to post that would actually HELP others.

I started on the MMU forum and it is my favorite. I go around to almost all the other forums now.

MuT is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 7, 2007)

I posted straight away here but strangely, I still haven't posted on Makeup Alley and Delphi Forums. Go figure! LOL!!!

Originally Posted by *coco-nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I lurked for about 5 months. I was a bit reluctant to join in coz I thought I was too old and I thought it is meant only for people who work in makeup industry. I love doing my own makeup. Oh btw, I am 37, turning 38 in sept. If you're old, what does that make me???


----------



## stashblaster (Jul 7, 2007)

I usually lurk on most boards for a while until I get the feel of the group. Some boards can be pretty harsh to fellow members. MUT is the one that I participate the most in. This is a very friendly and non-threatening group. Never in a million years would I have thought that I would be sitting at my computer talking makeup. It used to be gardening and baking. My family doesn't eat like they used to, but hey, I've got some really nice eyeshadows.


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 7, 2007)

i used to lurk a little. ...


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 7, 2007)

In the beginning when I first joined about a year or so ago, I was a lurker. I was scared about posting and didn't really feel like I had any help or suggestions to offer anyone but then I started making a couple posts and asking questions. I dont always post in every topic like I used to, but I still try to post on here atleast once a day.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *stashblaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My family doesn't eat like they used to, but hey, I've got some really nice eyeshadows.




Yep, stashblaster! As long as you look real pretty serving them dinner, that's all that matters!


----------



## Kikuyoshi (Jul 12, 2007)

i just joined today and honestly was planning on being a lurker from the beginning e.e; (i lurk on pretty much all forum places, unless i have something i really want to say xD) But with the requirements here to post -insert amount of posts here- to gain access to different things, it really pushes you to just jump right in with your eyes clenched shut and your mouth open screaming. lol

i usually just hope for the best when i'm posting...crossing my fingers that i don't make a fool out of myself or disturb any rules i didn't happen to catch. ^-^


----------



## stashblaster (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sat-chit-ananda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep, stashblaster! As long as you look real pretty serving them dinner, that's all that matters!






Pretty minds think alike!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 12, 2007)

I lurked for a little while. I definately was intimidated to post too. All these people had tons of posts and mine would show up as 1,2,3,4.....lol! I still lurk a little. I have gotten better about actually posting and not just reading what everyone else has to say. This site is definately addicting, but in a good way!! All the girls here are great and it is such a support system. I find that if I dont visit this site at least once in a day, then my day is not complete!!


----------



## Kathy (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kikuyoshi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just joined today and honestly was planning on being a lurker from the beginning e.e; (i lurk on pretty much all forum places, unless i have something i really want to say xD) But with the requirements here to post -insert amount of posts here- to gain access to different things, it really pushes you to just jump right in with your eyes clenched shut and your mouth open screaming. lol 
i usually just hope for the best when i'm posting...crossing my fingers that i don't make a fool out of myself or disturb any rules i didn't happen to catch. ^-^

LOL...that's the whole idea behind putting post minimums to see different things! It encourages members to be ACTIVE!! We're pretty nice here though. We do enforce the rules/regs but we're not mean and/or catty to people like I've heard some other forums are! So...jump in and don't be scared!


----------



## jasminesambac (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm a lurker but I'm trying to quit! I hesitated mainly because I'm already overly involved in a few online communities. My latest obsession is mineral makeup so in an attempt to learn a bit more about it I've joined (ahem!) a few groups ... which leads me here, where all the real experts are!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 13, 2007)

I never lurked! I signed up and began forcing my posts and replies on everyone...Bwahahaha! I never felt like a newbie either?? I guess a certain amount of confidence grows in you when you have to grab people by the hair and put makeup on them!!


----------

